
The mechanism behind Internet Explorer CVE-2014-1776 - ohjeongwook
http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Security-Research-Blog/The-mechanism-behind-Internet-Explorer-CVE-2014-1776-exploits/ba-p/6476220#.U3UiPuP254Y.hackernews
======
gamed
Still no good public PoC? I still can't get the UAF bug to trigger for some
reason.

